# just looking for a wa gyuto laser # 2 blue 210-240mm



## freddy12712 (Jun 1, 2015)

Dont really care about the brand or the look. i cant seem to find any in stock online . Anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## turtile (Jun 9, 2015)

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/tagy241.html


----------



## freddy12712 (Jun 1, 2015)

sold. thanks


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

That looks quite thick to be considered a laser.


----------



## freddy12712 (Jun 1, 2015)

anything 2mm and under is a laser


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

freddy12712 said:


> anything 2mm and under is a laser


Measured where; at the spine?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

A true laser would show convexing or straight taper right up close to the spine, with a secondary or lead-in bevel <1.5deg.  The gyuto in question is definitely over 2deg.  The tip is very thick period, I don't know what they were thinking there.

This blade would be considered a thin wide-bevel.  It does look thin behind the edge, it will have decent food release, as expected of a wide-bevel gyuto, but that of course means the secondary bevel or lead-in to the edge is just too obtuse for a laser, so it will drag and wedge much unlike a laser, and then there is that clunky tip also, there is really no excuse for that.  No wonder the line was discontinued.

Talk to Jon at japaneseknifeimports.com, he should be able to steer you to something laser-like in blue 2.

Rick


----------



## freddy12712 (Jun 1, 2015)

hmmm, i still have a lot to learn i guess. i didnt take into account the bevel angle when looking for a laser, i thought anything 2mm at the spine or less was all it took to classify it as "laser". I bought the 210 instead of the 240, which is a little thinner. The thing that struck me about this knife was that it was straight forged carbon, no stainless steel cladding. If it appears too thick when i get it, i can just send it back. Ive checked out japaneseimports before, everything is either sold out or crazy expensive, it would be a great site if he kept up with his inventory.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It may turn out you like the knife fine as is, aside from the clunky tip (which isn't actually a big consideration on a wide bevel) I saw in the video example it looks like a nicely made gyuto of it's particular type.

As to supply, after a lull that went on for quite a while, and saw many young smiths and potential smiths drop out of the profession, there is now a great resurgence in demand for Japanese knives.  Of course those makers who stuck it out must be loving it, it's and ill wind that blows no good.

Rick


----------



## freddy12712 (Jun 1, 2015)

it just came in, i see what you mean, the knife is the same width at the spine from base to tip, im used to knives that taper down to a thin point . but it seems like a quality made knife, though it is pretty damn dull out-of-box. im going to have to sharpen it before i even try taking it to an onion.


----------

